# Anyone lowered getting noise from the upper strut mounts?



## JP15A3 (May 7, 2014)

I recently lowered my A3 on H&R Super Sport springs and I have now developed a squeaking noise from the front, passenger side upper strut mount. The noise comes when going over speed bumps and rough roads. I know this was a common issue with past VW/Audi upper strut mounts. I've actually already read issues on some stock MQB Golfs and GTIs with the same mounts. Can anyone chime in? Thanks in advance.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

who did the install?


----------



## JP15A3 (May 7, 2014)

I did along with my buddy who has done over 20 VW and Audi installs.


----------



## JP15A3 (May 7, 2014)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...spension-We-can-Help-Solo-Werks-034Motorsport


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

The strut mounts only go in one way, did you align the spring correctly?


----------



## JP15A3 (May 7, 2014)

Yes everything was installed perfect. The noise didn't come around until days after. Check out the link I posted.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

JP15A3 said:


> Yes everything was installed perfect. The noise didn't come around until days after. Check out the link I posted.


i have no issues with my install or my kw variant 1 coilovers. the manual included with the v1 coilovers tell you to align the springs a certain way, which is why i asked.


----------



## Rwarns (Jul 17, 2014)

Suggest using Audi TT mounts. Did the trick for me.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

Rwarns said:


> Suggest using Audi TT mounts. Did the trick for me.


tt and a3 strut mounts are completely different. What does the link have to do with the new a3?


----------



## JP15A3 (May 7, 2014)

Not the A3 per say but it outlines the exact issue I am now having.


----------



## mb180dc (Jun 3, 2012)

034 motorsport upper mounts fixed noise in my MK6 Jetta with SOLOWERKS coils.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Read my newest article on the main page. The strut mounts or MQB are different than past cars. You may not have the right ones with your coilovers.


----------



## JP15A3 (May 7, 2014)

I used the stock mounts. They don't make any aftermarket ones for the MQB as of yet.


----------



## Optimus812 (May 5, 2012)

I just lowered my A3 on h and r super sports springs... dude, its creeking and squeeking bad in the front. Sounds like a bushing or coming from the top mounts. Trying to research anyone that ran into this problem. Its so bad I'm thinking of going back to stock. Looks soooo good though .


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

Optimus812 said:


> I just lowered my A3 on h and r super sports springs... dude, its creeking and squeeking bad in the front. Sounds like a bushing or coming from the top mounts. Trying to research anyone that ran into this problem. Its so bad I'm thinking of going back to stock. Looks soooo good though .


m in the same boat ... i m getting the bump stop sound when i go over medium bumps .. and steering wheel is creeking when m trying to park and turninig .. at stationary .. other then that ride is smooth
and looks great ... i m going to a suspension place .. for my options .. they recommended cutting my bump stop a bit will make the sound go away ... and they ll see why the steering wheel is making the sound

i ll get back to u wednesday


----------



## Optimus812 (May 5, 2012)

We cut a step off the bump stops already. We are going to try a couple adjustments today. I'll also update this thread.


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

Optimus812 said:


> We cut a step off the bump stops already. We are going to try a couple adjustments today. I'll also update this thread.



hey .. how much did you cut the bump stop by ? i was thinking 0.75 in .. ?

let me know how u go 

thanks


----------



## Optimus812 (May 5, 2012)

lovei27 said:


> hey .. how much did you cut the bump stop by ? i was thinking 0.75 in .. ?
> 
> let me know how u go
> 
> thanks


We installed a rubber isolator (rubber tubing over the coils of the spring since we think they are touching each other. It helped a little but still makes noise... And yes, we took about .75in off the bump stops already.


----------



## Optimus812 (May 5, 2012)

Update, the problem was the strut wasn't aligned on the mount correctly. It matters where it is aligned on this platform. Once that was corrected, the noise went away!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Optimus812 said:


> Update, the problem was the strut wasn't aligned on the mount correctly. It matters where it is aligned on this platform. Once that was corrected, the noise went away!


POST PICTURES DAMNIT! :laugh:


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

Optimus812 said:


> Update, the problem was the strut wasn't aligned on the mount correctly. It matters where it is aligned on this platform. Once that was corrected, the noise went away!


that's great news ... so no more issues now ?

also did the bump stop sound went away after cutting them ?

thanks


----------



## Optimus812 (May 5, 2012)

lovei27 said:


> that's great news ... so no more issues now ?
> 
> also did the bump stop sound went away after cutting them ?
> 
> thanks


Only hear some popping/spring compression noises when moving the steering wheel while backing up and taking a really slow turn. Sounds like the springs are binding up a little, I think a little tubing around the top coils would stop that. No noise at all while driving even when going over large bumps and dips. We did trim the bump stops some.. Rides pretty well, a little bouncy over certain bumps, not bad ride for a lowered car. Here is a quick pic!


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

Optimus812 said:


> Only hear some popping/spring compression noises when moving the steering wheel while backing up and taking a really slow turn. Sounds like the springs are binding up a little, I think a little tubing around the top coils would stop that. No noise at all while driving even when going over large bumps and dips. We did trim the bump stops some.. Rides pretty well, a little bouncy over certain bumps, not bad ride for a lowered car. Here is a quick pic!




Looks great man , the only issue i have is bump stop sound when i go over medium sized bump and noise from steering wheel while i turn while parking my car or parking out from my drive way
which isn't nice to hear from a brand new car , what do you recommend ? 

i m gonna try cutting the bump stop .. what else do you recommend >

here's a pic of mine


----------



## Optimus812 (May 5, 2012)

lovei27 said:


> Looks great man , the only issue i have is bump stop sound when i go over medium sized bump and noise from steering wheel while i turn while parking my car or parking out from my drive way
> which isn't nice to hear from a brand new car , what do you recommend ?
> 
> i m gonna try cutting the bump stop .. what else do you recommend >
> ...



Yours looks great too! Yea, I would recommend cutting the bump stops. I'm going to try placing rubber tubing on the top coils to see if I can get rid of some of the spring noise. If that works I'll reply back to this thread.


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

Optimus812 said:


> Yours looks great too! Yea, I would recommend cutting the bump stops. I'm going to try placing rubber tubing on the top coils to see if I can get rid of some of the spring noise. If that works I'll reply back to this thread.




hey man ,

i cut the bump stops today .. didn't make any difference .. it just sits too low on the super sport springs ...

m ordering just the sport springs and some spring pads .. i just can't drive with all those sounds pisses me off .... i ll try and put the super sport on ebay or something
no other option ...


----------



## Optimus812 (May 5, 2012)

itr_1211 said:


> Another option if its in your budget is go coilovers, even H&R setup or KW V1s should'nt cost too much ~$1200?
> I had H&R springs on my previous ride, did the install correctly, lined up the strut mount and even wrapped tubing around the spring coil. Whenever the steering wheel was turned you would hear all sorts of pops and when coming to a hard stop i would hear a clunk in the back strut like the spring just sprung out of place. Once I put my tein coilovers in all the noises went away, world of a difference too on the ride quality.


Glad you replied, I was thinking of installing tubing on the coils to help with the popping sounds when turning the wheel. Sounds like you are right, best option is to go with coilovers. Oh well, it was worth a shot with the price. For those of you buying springs, I would keep away from H&R super sports and only go with the sport springs.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Why not do the spring/shock combo and get Bilstein B8 or B6 shocks for those H&R springs?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Fourtitude has a new long term A3 that we put on H&R coilovers last week. We're quite pleased with it, but we need to take it up a smidge and put some narrower tires on it to eliminate rubbing. We drove it to H20 and back last weekend and it's been a great car so far:










-Tim


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Fourtitude has a new long term A3 that we put on H&R coilovers last week. We're quite pleased with it, but we need to take it up a smidge and put some narrower tires on it to eliminate rubbing. We drove it to H20 and back last weekend and it's been a great car so far:
> 
> 
> 
> -Tim


What size tires were you running?

Also what other CO's were you considering, and what made you choose H&R? 

I ask because I'm considering them too, but don't have personal experience.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

itr_1211 said:


> How much did those run? Hows the ride?


I didn't buy them, so I honestly don't know about the cost.

Ride wise I like them a lot. They were fine on the highway for several hundred miles on the trip down and back, and around town they provided good road feel with a nice tight overall setup.



JGreen76 said:


> What size tires were you running?


They're a 255 section, so really wide. Those wheels are two sets of front wheel from an R8GT so the wheel fitment is pretty aggressive also. With a narrower tire and / or a more "normal" wheel fitment we would have been fine. We're looking at raising the car by maybe 1/4" and possibly going to a narrower tire.

-Tim


----------



## JP15A3 (May 7, 2014)

I'm getting the exact same noise. At least the squeaking went away. I too am thinking about getting the Sports but don't want to end up haveing the same issues. Anyone you know on the Sports or perhaps some Eibachs?


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

JP15A3 said:


> I'm getting the exact same noise. At least the squeaking went away. I too am thinking about getting the Sports but don't want to end up haveing the same issues. Anyone you know on the Sports or perhaps some Eibachs?


I will be upgrading to H&R sports with matched shocks next year.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> They're a 255 section, so really wide. Those wheels are two sets of front wheel from an R8GT so the wheel fitment is pretty aggressive also. With a narrower tire and / or a more "normal" wheel fitment we would have been fine. We're looking at raising the car by maybe 1/4" and possibly going to a narrower tire.
> 
> -Tim


What's the profile? I'm running 255/35. I feel 255/30 would be a better option, or even 235/35.


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

JP15A3 said:


> I'm getting the exact same noise. At least the squeaking went away. I too am thinking about getting the Sports but don't want to end up haveing the same issues. Anyone you know on the Sports or perhaps some Eibachs?


i m getting sports soon let you know how they are .. never had a problem with them on the a4 .. let's s c how it turns out on the a3


----------



## Optimus812 (May 5, 2012)

Optimus812 said:


> Glad you replied, I was thinking of installing tubing on the coils to help with the popping sounds when turning the wheel. Sounds like you are right, best option is to go with coilovers. Oh well, it was worth a shot with the price. For those of you buying springs, I would keep away from H&R super sports and only go with the sport springs.


LOL, installing my MacGyver ghetto rubber tubing and zip ties around the top coils (fronts) did the trick!! NO NOISE! I'm sure there is a more elegant way of doing this.


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

Optimus812 said:


> LOL, installing my MacGyver ghetto rubber tubing and zip ties around the top coils (fronts) did the trick!! NO NOISE! I'm sure there is a more elegant way of doing this.


haha nice , personally i took my car to 3 different places and they all suggested the springs are too low and it's gonna put too much pressure in the front end and to go with less lowered springs to be safe
so i just didn't want to risk , hopefully the hr sport springs would be better and i ordered some spring pads as well , once they arrive i will let you know if they are better


----------



## BenGieCruz (Jan 31, 2013)

lovei27 said:


> haha nice , personally i took my car to 3 different places and they all suggested the springs are too low and it's gonna put too much pressure in the front end and to go with less lowered springs to be safe
> so i just didn't want to risk , hopefully the hr sport springs would be better and i ordered some spring pads as well , once they arrive i will let you know if they are better


No updates?


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Hopefully H&R releases an OE version of the springs that can be used with the stock shocks!


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Just letting you guys know that when I installed 034 motorsports high density strut bearings (90 or 95 durometer, up from ~35 duromoter stock?), I also now have the banging in the front end. They were installed w/ new Bilstein TC's. Car is a 2001 audi a4 1.8t quattro.


----------



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

NGP Coil overs no noise at all


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

I had a very bad clunking noise develop about 3 weeks ago on the passenger front and it got worse. Finally figured it out yesterday. 

There is a threaded cap that holds the strut in the body. Mine somehow backed out a few threads so the strut was just bouncing around in the body when going over bumps. 

Here's a pic. It requires a special spanner wrench to tighten it easily but all I had were some vise grips. Soon as I tightened it down, the noise has completely stopped


----------

